
Ask HN: How to Shrink Bootdisk on GCP? - econcon
Found this tutorial: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;donovancraig.com.au&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2019&#x2F;11&#x2F;22&#x2F;shrinking-gcp-drives&#x2F;<p>But it&#x27;s not working, I am getting errors when I start weresync daemon.
======
alpb
Maybe do not use HN as a stackoverflow forum.

